# Holiday Mail for Heroes 2011



## Jeffery (Oct 25, 2011)

As in previous years, The American Red Cross will partner with Pitney Bowes to collect holiday cards from regular citizens all across the country and distribute them to service members, veterans, and their families. If youâre looking for a fun way to give back a little bit this holiday season, this is a great option. Send cards to the following address:

Holiday Mail For Heroes
P.O. Box 5456
Capitol Heights, MD 20791-5456

All cards must be postmarked no later than Friday, December 9th. Cards postmarked after this date will unfortunately be returned to the sender. This deadline ensures enough time to sort and distribute cards before the holidays.

Be sure to read the program guidelines at the link below:
http://redcrosschat.org/2011/11/03/holiday-mail-for-heroes-2011/


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Are the cards supposed to be put in individual blank envelopes, then in a larger one for mailing to the above address so the envelope holding the card can be re-addressed by the sorters? Or are the indivdual cards mailed to the above address?


----------



## Jeffery (Oct 25, 2011)

"If you are mailing a large quantity, please bundle the cards and place them in large mailing envelopes or use a flat rate box from the post office. Each card does not need its own envelope, as cards will be removed from all envelopes before distribution".
.


----------

